# Auxiliary GAS tank in bed of truck?



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

I am looking for and cannot find an auxiliary GASOLINE tank to put in the back of my plow truck to eliminate the hassles of finding a gas station at all hours of the night to gas up.I have looked at all the tanks that Northern Tool sells and other etailers but in the tank descriptions, they all read-" NOT for the transportation of GASOLINE". I was wondering what the difference is between the tanks meant for diesel fuel and gasoline besides being that gas is defintely more volatile.Do any of you use these tanks for gas or just diesel? Thanks.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

im afraid of riding around with so much gas so close to me.:yow!: ..thats like a rollin bomb and im not one to tempt fate. plus with gas prices so high i run into the possiblity of gettin syphoned.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*GAS tanks have to be certified for emissions and safety*



peterk800xc said:


> I am looking for and cannot find an auxiliary GASOLINE tank to put in the back of my plow truck to eliminate the hassles of finding a gas station at all hours of the night to gas up.I have looked at all the tanks that Northern Tool sells and other etailers but in the tank descriptions, they all read-" NOT for the transportation of GASOLINE". I was wondering what the difference is between the tanks meant for diesel fuel and gasoline besides being that gas is defintely more volatile.Do any of you use these tanks for gas or just diesel? Thanks.


Transfer tanks (bed mounted) are only for diesel. A gasoline tank needs to have it's location safety (DOT/FMVSS) certified and also certified to meet emissions laws. Quite a few manufacturers make auxiliary or larger gas tanks but they usually mount in the factory location or close to it for safety reasons.

If you google auxiliary gas tanks you will find quite a few manufacturers. Most are not cheap though!


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

I keep a red plastic 5 gal can in the bed, surrounded by salt bags. One night my truck, GMC 3500 dually dump 2 tanks, stopped running with the gas gauge on 1/2. It was obvious that the pump between the tanks quit. I was glad to have the extra 5. Is it dangerous? Landscapers carry 4 -5 5 gal can all the time and I never heard of one of them blowing up.


----------



## genrock (Nov 7, 2005)

I think what you may want is a fuel cell they are dot approved and can be mounted in the bed of your truck or in your spare tire position under the bed either way it will take some tweaking and figuring but im sure you can make it work with external fuel pump etc. I myself just keep two 5 gallon cans in my tool box because the cold weather plays hell on my fuel sensors. Cant trust my gauges enough to not have extra gas on hand.


----------



## jimmy3 (Jul 24, 2004)

go to transferflow.com


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

You are right as the made for GAS tanks are very expensive. Guess I will do what you others are doing-a couple 5 gallon cans in the back secured down.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

If you have the right facility have a 300 gallon tank with a hand crank pump delivered to your site. We hve a company called Taylor Oil (owned by Gulf ) that specializes in on site fueling for equipment and to above ground tanks. They come in a fuel oil type truck and can deliver on road diesel, off road diesel or gasoline. They supply the tank for nothing and you just have to use them for fuel. It cost about the same as your closest gas station. Hope it helps.


----------



## moosey (Sep 30, 2003)

Tsc or your locla co-op has them but check with the dept of transportation in your state. I have one for gas and have never been bothered about it. Just make sure u have a fire extinguisher with ya. I use it for weight.


----------

